Is it illegal to build a player for illegal streams found publicly on internet? - sheetanshu
======
JohnFen
In the US, it's illegal to produce software that is intended to be used to
bypass controls intended to thwart piracy (DRM, etc.)

However, it's not illegal to produce software that _can_ be used that way, but
for which that isn't the intent of the product.

------
jhabdas
Only if it's not on Telegram or ZeroNet

